# Kraut.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Put up 25# today, why I don't know, since I give most of it away and won't eat 3 lbs all year.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

How do you fix when you eat it?

Try this recipe as a side dish. As a topping for hot dogs or mix in some polish sausage.

I use a large electric skillet.


Cut up 1 pound of bacon into 1/4" pieces and cook.

Add 1 medium onion cut into same size pieces and 1 or 2 cloves of garlic to bacon just before it is done.


While bacon is cooking rinse and salt and re-rinse kraut, remove as much of the liquid as possible.

Remove most of bacon drippings and save in a pyrex cup.

Add kraut to bacon, onions and garlic and simmer on low/medium heat until kraut is done. About 30 - 45 minutes. Remember a nice low medium tempature. Otherwise the kraut will start popping out of the pan.

Might need to add a teaspoon of the bacon drippings back in, if is seems little dry.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I love Karut. Especially on brautwursts.

Darin


----------

